# [mplayer] problema con formato .avi

## johpunk

Hilo dividido desde este. johpunk, Procura no usar los hilos de otras personas para preguntar cosas que no están relacionadas con el tema inicial.

--Stolz

me acabo de dar cuenta de otra cosa al abrir un wmv abre el mplayer de forma normal pero voy a ver un video con formati .avi ahy le da el mal osea sale solo la pantalla donde visualiza el video mas nada   :Confused: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> Hilo dividido desde este. johpunk, Procura no usar los hilos de otras personas para preguntar cosas que no están relacionadas con el tema inicial.
> 
> --Stolz
> 
> me acabo de dar cuenta de otra cosa al abrir un wmv abre el mplayer de forma normal pero voy a ver un video con formati .avi ahy le da el mal osea sale solo la pantalla donde visualiza el video mas nada  

 

Revisa las acociaciones de tipos de archivo en el explorador de archivos que estés usando.

----------

## johpunk

bueno de momento me toco instalar el mplayer-bin-1.0_rc1-r3 ya que al menos aparece en el menu, aunque sigue con lo mismo que si le das click a cualquier video pelicula etc solo parece la pantalla  :Confused:  si quiero ver una peli subtitulada o fullscren me toca buscar mplayer en el menu luego darle abri etc etc... esperemos que esto solo sea un bug del mplayer y que pronto lo solucionen pq con el mplayer normal ni ejecutandolo por consola sale solo sale esto

 *Quote:*   

>  $ mplayer
> 
> MPlayer dev-SVN-r26753-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team
> 
> CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ (Family: 15, Model: 107, Stepping: 1)
> ...

 

----------

## ekz

Si quieres lanzar "la versión gráfica" de mplayer, deberías ejecutar gmplayer (si lo compilaste con la use gtk activada)

También revisa  /usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop si tiene estas lineas:

```
...

TryExec=gmplayer

Exec=gmplayer %F

...
```

Saludos

----------

## johpunk

pues bueno como habia dicho instale mplayer-bin y hace un rato en un update que hise me instalo el 

 *Quote:*   

> *  media-video/mplayer
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.0_rc2_p26753
> 
>       Latest version installed: 1.0_rc2_p26753
> ...

 

y me parecio que no quitara el icono del mplayer del menu  :Very Happy:  lo otro es que al querer abrir una pelicula el mplayer sale de la siguiente manera

http://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazobc9.png

entonces para que el mplayer salga de manera normal tengo que hacer lo que dije en el post anterior abrir primero el mplayer y luego buscar la pelicula que quiero ver

----------

## i92guboj

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> pues bueno como habia dicho instale mplayer-bin y hace un rato en un update que hise me instalo el 
> 
>  *Quote:*   *  media-video/mplayer
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.0_rc2_p26753
> ...

 

Obviamente tu concepto de "normal" y el mío son distintos. No veo nada de anormal en dicha ventana.

Si te refieres a que no sale el interfaz gráfico, como ya te han dicho más arriba, tienes que asegurarte de que:

1.- has compilado mplayer con USE="gtk"

2.- estás usando gmplayer, y no mplayer. gmplayer, con una 'g' delante. Justo como dicen en el post anterior al tuyo.

----------

## achaw

johpunk, la solucion te la estan diciendo claramente enter i92 y ekz. Tenes que lanzar gmplayer.

Saludos

----------

## johpunk

ok gracias  :Very Happy:  lo que hise fue poner a que abra mis videos peliculas etc con gmplayer y ahy si sale la interfaz grafica, ya con esto no es necesario tener un icono en el menu  :Wink:  pero no salgo de una para meterme en otra y pues ahora los videos etc me salen al reves no importa el formato en que esten xD intente jugar con las opciones en preferencias pero la verdad nose como ajustar esto

----------

